# Would you like to work with dogs?



## Doggy Chums (Jan 10, 2013)

Think you can care for dogs in your home and dont want the hassle of setting up a business and doing all the advertising?

Join Doggy Chums as a dog boarder! Dog Carer Application Form - Doggy Chums

We are taking on carers for ANY area. Rates negotiable.


----------

